# FS: BBS center caps



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

Picked these up for my wheel build and they are too big 4 replica red 70mm BBS caps and 2 70mm Bugatti rep caps any reasonable offer shipped will
Be accepted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oluwatoyosi (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you have a pic of the back so I can see the tab style?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

Oluwatoyosi said:


> Do you have a pic of the back so I can see the tab style?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll pm them to you shortly out having lunch at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oluwatoyosi (Sep 4, 2013)

Joncoulson said:


> I’ll pm them to you shortly out having lunch at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

Oluwatoyosi said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Whats the inside diameter of the BBS ones, 56mm or 64mm?


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

finklejag said:


> Whats the inside diameter of the BBS ones, 56mm or 64mm?


I’m not sure but I will find out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

finklejag said:


> Whats the inside diameter of the BBS ones, 56mm or 64mm?


56mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacklin456 (Sep 20, 2019)

Center caps - Team Dynamic, Jongbloed, D-Force, Apex, TR Motorsport - sold ... I have a set of 4x100 15x7 tr motorsports C1 wheels for sale with tires. ..... at Monterey Car Week BBS of America is the sole distributor of BBS products.
We also sell Crossbows, Bow and Arrow Sets, Cap Guns, Cap Rifles and Caps Online. .... Examining the test data Daisy sent with the rifle for pellets and BBs. .... Marked `duo Daisy Powerline 880 Bb Gun, Plastic Guns for sale at BudsGunShop. 
https://customerfeedbacks.info/


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

jacklin456 said:


> Center caps - Team Dynamic, Jongbloed, D-Force, Apex, TR Motorsport - sold ... I have a set of 4x100 15x7 tr motorsports C1 wheels for sale with tires. ..... at Monterey Car Week BBS of America is the sole distributor of BBS products.
> We also sell Crossbows, Bow and Arrow Sets, Cap Guns, Cap Rifles and Caps Online. .... Examining the test data Daisy sent with the rifle for pellets and BBs. .... Marked `duo Daisy Powerline 880 Bb Gun, Plastic Guns for sale at BudsGunShop.
> https://customerfeedbacks.info/


??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAINE_MK3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Really not trying to be a dink here, but those caps are not authentic BBS. Couple different tell tails, but look at the bottom of the letters and how square they are. The Authentic bbs stuff is more rounded and 3d looking


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

MAINE_MK3 said:


> Really not trying to be a dink here, but those caps are not authentic BBS. Couple different tell tails, but look at the bottom of the letters and how square they are. The Authentic bbs stuff is more rounded and 3d looking


According to the back of them they are with the part number displayed but who knows this is the first time I’ve dealt with them just going by what I was told when I bought them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joncoulson (Feb 1, 2015)

MAINE_MK3 said:


> Really not trying to be a dink here, but those caps are not authentic BBS. Couple different tell tails, but look at the bottom of the letters and how square they are. The Authentic bbs stuff is more rounded and 3d looking


Wow you are correct after looking into it thanks for pointing that out I don’t want to try to sell a fake product for authentic pricing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAINE_MK3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Unfortunately reps are made with the part numbers in the back. Here are some examples. 

Fakes Notice how the bottom is square and the letters are squished together. They also have no shadowing in the holes of the B or on the under side of the top of the S. 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32297762336.html

Real See the rounding of the letters and the other things mentioned above. 
https://spinfab.bigcartel.com/product/bbs-70mm-3-prong-logos

Real sets are pricey $140+ I would talk to the guy you got them from. 





Joncoulson said:


> According to the back of them they are with the part number displayed but who knows this is the first time I’ve dealt with them just going by what I was told when I bought them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

I got mine from PURE Motorsport in San Diego.

They seem good, but can't confirm they're not knockoffs.
Hope they're legit lol

https://www.purems.com/Products/BBSCENTERCAPS-BBS-Center-Caps

0923221G
70mm Black w Gold
$21.95 x4
$87.80
tax & ship depends on your location


----------



## MAINE_MK3 (Sep 23, 2006)

Black and gold are less expensive than the red ones, but I am sure they are real coming from where you got them. 



T~Roc said:


> I got mine from PURE Motorsport in San Diego.
> 
> They seem good, but can't confirm they're not knockoffs.
> Hope they're legit lol
> ...


----------



## johndav201986 (1 mo ago)

Nice Post,

Thanks for sharing this information with us

TalktoMcAlisters


----------

